# New Project Launch in the PREMIUM district (15) in Singapore!!!



## kahyong1985 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi all,

there is a new project launch in Singapore District 15. This has always been a PREMIUM District where many wished to stay in! *Please contact Kelvin @ 83665922* If any are keen in making this worthwhile investment!!


----------

